# Guardians Of The Galaxy game. Scoring the soundtrack (video)



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Marsen (Nov 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Impressive.
I ´m surprised of his talking about more then 2000 tracks within Logic.
I thought, the limit is 1000 Trks. He´s talking just about Midi.


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2021)

Awesome video!! And fun fact @doctoremmet Star Lord is from the same small suburb that I’m from!!


----------

